# Linux Ubuntu 14.10 Unicorn auf Acer Aspire One 522



## Schnabulator1337 (28. November 2014)

Hallo, 
seit den letzten Tagen versuche ich mich abends daran Ubuntu via USB-Stick auf das Aspire 522 (Ohne Hardware Upgrade) zu bekommen bzw. baute dessen Festplatte aus, schloß sie an an meinen Standrechner und versuche es hier, da es angenehmer ist zu arbeiten.^^
Aber: Ich bekomme jeden Tag andere Fehlermeldungen, anfangs wusste ich nicht, wie ich dem ganzen ein root-Dateisystem anhänge, weswegen es nicht funktionierte, aber inzwischen poppt eine Art Console auf, in der der Fortschritt angezeigt werden sollte, aber es geht nicht weiter. 
Da ich das ganze eigentlich für meinen Bruder herrichte wäre ich froh darüber, wenn das ganze solangsam mal funktionieren würde, deswegen frage ich hier nach.
Ich habe bootbare USB-Sticks mit "UNetbootin" und dem "Live Linux USB-Creator" erstellt und erreiche in beiden Fällen nicht mehr. Windows ist bereits von der Platte und selbst dieses durch eine ISO wieder zu installieren geht nicht! (Win 7 Starter).
Die Festplatte des Laptops ist als NTFS (als FAT32 gleiches Problem) mit rund 220GB formatiert, eine 14GB Windows Sicherung ist unlöschbar dabei. Außerdem habe ich die Installation auch vorpartitioniert getestet, aber besser ging auch nichts...
 Als Stick habe ich sowohl einen 3.0er (Transcend) als auch einen 2.0er(DM-Marke: Paradies) verwendet, keiner funktioniert besser als der andere.

Da ich das ganze aus Bequemlichkeitsgründen ja am Standrechner mache (anfangs aber am Lap) sollte die USB-Art aber ja recht egal sein, am Laptop selber war ich unsicher und habe deshalb auch einen der 2ten Generation verwendet.


Ich hoffe man kann mir hier mal helfen 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Jimini (29. November 2014)

Ohne die Fehlermeldungen zu kennen, ist es schwierig, dir weiterzuhelfen. Es wäre daher ideal, wenn du die Fehlermeldungen so genau wie möglich hier posten könntest.
Wenn du Linux nutzen möchtest, rate ich dir dringend, weder NTFS noch FAT32 zu nutzen, sondern auf ein vollständig Linux-kompatibles Dateisystem wie etwa ext4 zu setzen. Während der Installation wird dir für gewöhnlich angeboten, die Festplatte zu formatieren bzw. zunächst alle Partitionen zu löschen - die Option heißt "die Festplatte komplett nutzen" oder so. Wenn du diese Option wählst, sollte auch keine Windows-Partition mehr übrig sein.

Bedenke zudem, dass eine Installation von Ubuntu auf der Festplatte in einem PC möglicherweise nicht im Notebook startet.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (29. November 2014)

Am Standrechner komme ich bis zu folgender Meldung: ,,[  9.333769] sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg6 type0"
Dav or stehen aber noch etliche weitere Meldungen (Kann das Bild nicht hochladen).
Der Latop zeigt nur ,,SYSLINUX 4.04 EDD 2011-04-18 Copyright (c) 1994-2011 H. Peter Anvin et al" Dann ein Absatz und das war's. 
Habe es inzwischen auch mit Mint probiert, da ich gelesen habe, dass dieses auch einfach ist, aber gleiche Probleme.
In Windows selbst kann ich ja nur als "exFAT" oder "NTFS" formatieren, wenn ich soweit bei der Installation kommen würde, dann würde ich es auch anders formatieren!

Funktioniert ja eh alles nicht.. aber am PC immerhin besser als am Netbook..


ich hoffe das hilft etwas :/
Danke @Jimini und Liebe Grüße


----------



## Jimini (29. November 2014)

Mit Unetbootin hatte ich bisher auch schon häufig Probleme. Brenn' das Image mal auf eine CD / DVD und boote davon - das sollte eigentlich funktionieren.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (29. November 2014)

Jimini schrieb:


> Mit Unetbootin hatte ich bisher auch schon häufig Probleme. Brenn' das Image mal auf eine CD / DVD und boote davon - das sollte eigentlich funktionieren.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Der Laptop hat leider kein Laufwerk. Sollte ich ein externes verwenden oder dann doch über den Standrechner probieren?

Kann ich einfach die .iso Datei mit egal welchem Programm auf die DVD brennen oder braucht es da was bestimmtes dafür? (Habe das Burning Studio von Ashampoo).  Bin damit nämlich nicht weiter gekommen..
Also denke ich benötige ich ein spezielles Programm? Welches?


----------



## Jimini (29. November 2014)

Du kannst auch ein externes Laufwerk verwenden. Wenn du die Festplatte in ein anderes System einbaust und dort dann Ubuntu installierst, startet Ubuntu möglicherweise nicht auf dem Notebook. 

Eigentlich sollte jedes gängige Brennprogramm fähig sein, ein Image auf CD / DVD zu brennen. InfraRecorder kann das definitiv.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (29. November 2014)

So. Hat sich erledigt. Habe es iwie per USB-Stick hinbekommen, ist zwar Mint, aber das sieht ohnehin schicker aus^^
Ich kann echt nicht sagen, was da nicht ging, aber ich glaube, dass es ein Fehler seitens der Software war, die mir die Bootfähigen USB-Sticks erstellte, da es auf einmal funktionierte.
Ging übrigens über den Lili USB-Creator, also nicht dieses Unet dings Teil 

Ich bedanke mich dennoch für deine Hilfe 
Schönen Abend noch!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
          Schnabulator


----------



## Jimini (29. November 2014)

Ja, witzigerweise ist oftmals das schwierigste an einer Linux-Installation, das Image bootbar auf einen Stick zu bekommen 

MfG Jimini


----------

